
No link between immigration and increased crime, four decades of evidence finds - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10334.html
======
DrScump
Word-for-word blogspam of

[http://www.buffalo.edu/news/releases/2017/02/020.html](http://www.buffalo.edu/news/releases/2017/02/020.html)

------
kogepathic
<_kr4m3r> so many fucking criminals, its bullshit

<foniks`> heh, if we sent all the criminals to some empty continent and just
left them there to die

<foniks`> and showed up like 50yrs later like, "sup?"

<foniks`> whatd u think they'd say?

<FoSZoR[bg]> something along the lines of, "G`Day mate"

[0]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20160521082904/http://www.bash.or...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160521082904/http://www.bash.org/?262417)

------
gherig4
How does one access the study?

